# Meal prep



## Diggs (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking for a good meal prep. Don't know where to start any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 11, 2017)

What are you even asking? Give some more detail.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 11, 2017)

Diggs said:


> Looking for a good meal prep. Don't know where to start any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk



If you're looking for meal prep services there are TONS of them out there now.... pretty reasonable and pretty tasty.... check your local area for services...


----------



## Diggs (Oct 11, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> What are you even asking? Give some more detail.


What should I eat to bulk healthy 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 12, 2017)

Lean meat, whole grains and complex carbs. Use the search function, you will find an insane amount of info here. Also suggest to take an online nutrition course at a local community college or hire one of our NPC/IFBB consultants like John Meadows.


----------



## ChuckLee (Oct 12, 2017)

Food


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 22, 2017)

Go take a nutrition class at your local college. It ended up being one of the most useful classes I took while in school.


----------



## b-boy (Oct 23, 2017)

MegaFit Meals | Clean Eating Made Easy

probd32 at checkout for 10% off.  They ship anywhere in the US.


----------

